# 2017 Chevy Cruze RS (Gen 2) Aftermarket?



## Ryann (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello everybody! I'm looking for aftermarket parts for my gen2 chevy cruze 1.4L. ZZperformance has a lot for a gen1 but not much at all for the gen2. Is there specific parts that are interchangable? Is there somewhere specific i can look for a straight bolt on turbo? I mainly need things like a high flow pump, bigger injectors, camshaft, better turbo, cold air intake, exhaust work (if i can't find this i'll make something custom). I can't seem to find anyone who has built a gen 2, and yes i've seen plenty of people say it's not worth it. But i like the look of the car, and it is my car so other peoples opinions when it comes down to my financial decisions don't bother me. My goal is about 275whp out of the stock bottom end, how possible is this?

Thank you for reading this, i am new here and i am used to hondas/fords, this new car and chevy is whole new project for me... Which so far i absolutely love the car, just want more get up and go.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BNR is coming out with a bolt on turbo apparently this fall for Gen 2. I would keep an eye out there.


----------



## Ryann (Jul 5, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> BNR is coming out with a bolt on turbo apparently this fall for Gen 2. I would keep an eye out there.


Besides that one where is a good place to go for a cold air intake and some other mods. I really wanna do an aggressive cam and basically redo the head… just gotta figure out who makes quality for these cruzes.


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

As far as exhaust goes, I just installed a Magnaflow (Product ID 19480) dual exit cat-back exhaust on my 2017 LS and it's quite nice and I believe they have an RS package fit as well but don't quote me on that. I also put a K&N 69 Series Typhoon CAI. BNR (Bad News Racing) has a lot of stuff for Gen2, moreso than ZZP that I've seen, and I have a parts list w/ links of what I have installed in another thread in the Gen2 Mod forum for some reference. Cruze Culture also has some parts, mostly exterior aesthetic modification parts though.


----------

